# Word for the day  prestidigitation



## Josiah (Jan 20, 2015)

prestidigitation  
 \ pres-tuh-dij-uh-TAY-shuhn \  , noun;    


1. Skill in or performance of tricks; sleight of hand.


Quotes:
He was the man who had sat alone in a room for hundreds and hundreds of hours, his fingers manipulating cards and coins until he had learned and could perfectly reproduce every form of prestidigitation  found in books of magic lore.
-- Brian Moore, The Magician's Wife


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2015)

Now that is a proper word!


----------

